# temps for deer?



## twistertail (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm doing a pork butt tomorrow and a few deer steaks, anyone know what temp I need for the deer?


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 1, 2007)

Cook venison like you would your favorite steak! Med. rare at most, unless you want venison leather


----------



## twistertail (Aug 1, 2007)

Any idea on the temp?  I have never done a steak in the smoker, only on the grill and I always go by looks.  I know venison can get really dry if you over cook it.  Thanks


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 1, 2007)

Try 155Â°-160Â° like you would beef


----------



## twistertail (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats a big 10-4, thanks.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 4, 2007)

Twistertail
If my message reaches you before you put the venison steaks on and if you have time, try marinade the steaks in milk for a couple of hours. The end result will be much more tender and have a better taste.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 4, 2007)

Since we've been getting alot of venison temperature requests  I was wondering If I should add it as a sepateate section to my Time and Temperature chart or just combine it with beef to keep the download smaller?

What say you? It's already up to 6 pages and  we do have some folks that still have dialup ...


----------



## mj-air23 (Oct 28, 2007)

I would like to see it added Debi. I think there are a few of us venison hunters out here and that might be a nice added feature. JMHO! Thanks.


----------



## roger (Oct 28, 2007)

I did two deer roasts a short while back. Brined them overnight and smoked to 140 then foiled them and took up to 160.

Turned out real moist and tender and delicious.


----------



## joe clark (Nov 9, 2007)

I am a newbie to this forum. Where would I find the Time and Temperature chart  that DeejayDebi is referring to?


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...emperature.pdf


----------

